# Setting up the new tank



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

I was given a large bag of ADA aquasoil and a 5.8KG bucket of TetraPlant Complete Substrate (enough for a 120L tank), I was just wondering should I mix the two or just use one of them. AS I said I was given them so there is no cost to me, I was thinking of using the TetraPlant as the bottom layer and the ADA on top. I figure it would be fine, though is it needed. Will it be useful?


----------



## underwurlde (May 13, 2007)

AquaSoil is 'designed' to be used on its own or perhaps with Power Sand. A first 'layer' of Mulm always helps I believe...

If you do use it, expect a 3 week long ammonia spike hence be very wary of using it straight away with fish.

Andy


----------

